# how much weed should you give 10-20 pound dog to eat?



## Subliminator (Jul 21, 2012)

I want to make firecrackers for my dog he has really bad eye problems could benefit from small amounts I wonder how much to feed him though? Anyone know?


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 21, 2012)

None... Aside from dogs not metabolizing pot the same as humans they are also not aware of the side effects. Without being aware of why the side effects are taking place your dog is likely to be much more miserable high than with eye problems. And the most common eye problem for dogs are cataracts which are neither painful nor helped by pot.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 21, 2012)

shotgun him.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)

It's right there in the directions ... 10 to 20 pounds. cn


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 21, 2012)

i give my dog a bud every now and then. she lays down for a couple hours


----------



## bostoner (Jul 21, 2012)

My cat pretty fat and hes a light weight. He loves smoking. Its easy to tell he's done though because instead of staring / pawing at me waiting for the hit he lays down and starts purring.


----------



## sly fox (Jul 21, 2012)

what gastanker said. My 30 lb huskey got into and ate an eigth before and fell down the stairs. long story short, we had to get his stomach pumped. The vet said he had a chemical imbalance.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2012)

DO NOT feed animals baked goods


----------



## gioua (Jul 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> DO NOT feed animals baked goods




AMEN!!! #1 dogs DO NOT have the same thc receptors as we do. If you want to help that dog start them on a NON THC NON PSYCO ACTIVE reg... 

Hihger CBD CBN! (fan leaves are GREAT for this) read up on the bennies of juicing (also consider the other non rx stuff they sell for your dogs)


----------



## gioua (Jul 22, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> i give my dog a bud every now and then. she lays down for a couple hours


I give mine a canna oil dosage.. it's controlled after I spent the time to titrate it


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 23, 2012)

Easy answer, You shouldn't give any to a dog. This is common sense and shouldn't even have to be asked.


----------



## CannaChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> None... Aside from dogs not metabolizing pot the same as humans they are also not aware of the side effects. Without being aware of why the side effects are taking place your dog is likely to be much more miserable high than with eye problems. And the most common eye problem for dogs are cataracts which are neither painful nor helped by pot.


Dogs must metabolise cannabis to some extent though, a few years back my parents friends had a dog who couldnt get enough of the stuff, as soon as you started smoking it in the house he would come running and sit in the room with you - when they started a small outdoor grow, the dog spent more time laying in the greenhouse than anywhere else.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

Studies show that cannabis can and often does cause animals to die. Aside from the obvious implications of drugging an animal, you got to ask yourself, would you drug a baby the same way? Both a Baby and an Animal do not have a choice if you drug them, both will react with confusion and resent. Sure animals can be taught to like smoke but your exposing them to inhalant toxins and no animal on earth will willing do that to themselves. It's basic self preservation. Smell smoke, run away. If your teach an animal to like smoke then you should be shot and your animals taken away from you.


----------



## In the closet (Aug 6, 2012)

Common sense.....NONE! Would you feed your baby fresh weed?? Leave that poor dog alone!


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Aug 7, 2012)

Eating raw bud won't get people high, but apparently it's not the same for dogs. I give mine a fresh popcorn bud every now and then. They love it and have never appeared to be impaired in anyway. This little guy however ate a huge amount for his body weight. Hope it helps. 
[video=youtube_share;a29NV0IuG78]http://youtu.be/a29NV0IuG78[/video]


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Aug 7, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Studies show that cannabis can and often does cause animals to die. Aside from the obvious implications of drugging an animal, you got to ask yourself, would you drug a baby the same way? Both a Baby and an Animal do not have a choice if you drug them, both will react with confusion and resent. Sure animals can be taught to like smoke but your exposing them to inhalant toxins and no animal on earth will willing do that to themselves. It's basic self preservation. Smell smoke, run away. If your teach an animal to like smoke then you should be shot and your animals taken away from you.


Not buying this. I spoke with one of Rick Simpson's reps regarding hemp oil and my late K9 friend with cancer. He recommended about half the dose an average adult would take for my 70 lb dog.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 12, 2012)

My rotweiler ate an eighth of weed started tripping pinned my girl on the bed and was growling in her face. I DO NOT recommend this it's just not right


----------



## C3Pgro (Aug 18, 2012)

My friend had a dog who could barely walk some of the time. I guess it had like, doggy arthritis or something. He put the stems in his dogs water and the dog would eat them(since they had softened up), voila, dog miraculously walks normally on his own. He did still walk with a little gimp, but nothing compared to when he didnt have stems. At first I thought it was cruel, but the dog was NOT having a bad time at all.


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 18, 2012)

I give mine a couple of blows when we go to bed than we both sit up and eat patato chips and slim jims. We both sleep all night long. lol He never gets up after the high hits.


----------



## towlie (Aug 18, 2012)

My Pomeranian used to beg for a hit when my friends would come over to do the Volcano. He'd jump up on the person holding the bag and beg them to blow in his face... Clearly he knew what he was doing, and enjoyed it. After, he'd run around the house barking for 15 minutes then sleep for several hours (kind of like us.) Once I dropped about an eight on the floor, and he ate it up before I could get it cleaned. He was miserable for a week. He could barely walk, wouldn't eat and would only come out of his kennel to drink and probably only did enough drinking to keep himself alive. 

The short is... yes. It's possible for a dog to like weed... and yes it's entirely possible to get it high via eating... and yes it's entirely possible to make your dog completely miserable. I would give him very small amounts and see if it agitates him.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 20, 2012)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> Not buying this. I spoke with one of Rick Simpson's reps regarding hemp oil and my late K9 friend with cancer. He recommended about half the dose an average adult would take for my 70 lb dog.


The only study done where that happened was with monkeys. They were killing them with oxygen deprivation. Otherwise his claim is largely bullshit. As are claims that dogs don't have the same receptors we do. You can find that most of the studies done indicating medical benefit of this plant were done on animals which then led to studies on humans as well as anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Jaza (Aug 22, 2012)

You fucking idiot... dont you even think about giving you dog green. Pure stupidity right here.


----------



## Villa (Sep 4, 2012)

MY OPINION....
I love my animals way to much to drug them. Anyone who does this is a worthless piece of shit in my eyes.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have given my dogs cookies a couple times..all it does it knock them out for hours ..it will provide zero relief for any medical problem..good for taking a dremmel to their toenails and they won't move..but they don't like it or want it..i don't think it is a good idea man...what is the problem with the dogs eye specifically?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 4, 2012)

Whether or not it's a good idea, studies on cannabis _have_ been done on monkeys as well as dogs. If a dog doesn't like something then it will usually only do it once, they're quite smart... but I've had several different dogs whom stole/ate some of my goods on multiple occasions, even though dog food was plentiful; something to think about anyways. 
That being said, if it were my dog & I thought he was suffering then he would have been at the veterinarian's office *yesterday*!


----------



## Dudeonabike (Jul 30, 2016)

I know this post is a few days old, but here's my advice. Dogs don't know what you're giving them and aren't aware of the side effects like we are. But the same goes for young children. Dogs go to the vet and get narcotics or poked with needles. We do all kinds of shit to our dogs that make them uncomfortable in the name of keeping them healthy. I have an elderly German shepherd with bad arthritis. I give her 10mg of a tincture that is equal parts thc and cbd. It helps her pain immensely. That said it is like giving her any other kind of medicine. It can be dangerous if done incorrectly. Don't give him baked goods or raw flower. Tincture is the best way I've found. With a 10-20 pound dog you obviously need much less. Experiment with extremely small doses to start and if it seems to improve quality of life then adjust the dose as needed. If he has a negative reaction or starts to look like he's really not enjoying himself. Then try to find some other relief for his problems. There is some veterinary study happening right now so the scientific community obviously sees that this might be viable. Just be responsible and stay sober yourself while you're doing it so you can monitor him.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2016)

Kalebaiden said:


> Studies show that cannabis can and often does cause animals to die. Aside from the obvious implications of drugging an animal, you got to ask yourself, would you drug a baby the same way? Both a Baby and an Animal do not have a choice if you drug them, both will react with confusion and resent. Sure animals can be taught to like smoke but your exposing them to inhalant toxins and no animal on earth will willing do that to themselves. It's basic self preservation. Smell smoke, run away. If your teach an animal to like smoke then you should be shot and your animals taken away from you.


I agree to most.

Only thing is an animal can learn to like the smoke on their own. I had a dog that loved pot and one beer. Neither I ever offered.

http://www.cracked.com/article_17032_7-species-that-get-high-more-than-we-do.html

https://www.buzzfeed.com/natashaumer/9-animals-that-could-teach-us-something-about-drugs-and-alco?utm_term=.jb3Np38dX#.oiJBAVXK0

And there's more. That was just from spending a few seconds looking.

So the whole shoot the owner if the dog learns to like it is harsh.

So my answer is don't feed it to animals, its a full agonist on them and can kill them.

If they do it on their own, so be it.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 4, 2016)

Dudeonabike said:


> I know this post is a few days old, but here's my advice. Dogs don't know what you're giving them and aren't aware of the side effects like we are. But the same goes for young children. Dogs go to the vet and get narcotics or poked with needles. We do all kinds of shit to our dogs that make them uncomfortable in the name of keeping them healthy. I have an elderly German shepherd with bad arthritis. I give her 10mg of a tincture that is equal parts thc and cbd. It helps her pain immensely. That said it is like giving her any other kind of medicine. It can be dangerous if done incorrectly. Don't give him baked goods or raw flower. Tincture is the best way I've found. With a 10-20 pound dog you obviously need much less. Experiment with extremely small doses to start and if it seems to improve quality of life then adjust the dose as needed. If he has a negative reaction or starts to look like he's really not enjoying himself. Then try to find some other relief for his problems. There is some veterinary study happening right now so the scientific community obviously sees that this might be viable. Just be responsible and stay sober yourself while you're doing it so you can monitor him.


Few days? Try a few years.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 4, 2016)

Doesnt kill them, and yes they metab it pretty much the same. Cannabis is being used on animals now for all kinds of ailments and is working very well. My friend extended his dogs life by many years by sprinkling hash on his food. The dog had many cancerous tumors on his body. You guys sound like reefer madness up in here.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 4, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-pet-thread.563347/page-194
Post #3878 more proof


----------



## nobodies (Aug 5, 2016)

We used to have a dog that loved to get high. When we were smoking he would always jump up on the couch with us to get near the smoke. He didn't mind if we blew pot smoke near him, but if you even lit a cigarette near him he would scrunch his nose up, and sneeze really hard at you.

He would get high, eat tons of food, then crash for hours. He was awesome.

Have a dog now that loves coffee. If I pour some in a bowl, he will drink the whole thing.,


----------



## Nick6121 (Aug 11, 2016)

none my 120 lab had to go to ER cause he got some of mines. He was huge pig and ironically wouldnt touch his food, but got serious when he couldnt stand either.

edit: Im talking eating it


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2016)

Before I answer...

Does the dog share when he has weed?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Don't give dog weed.

I gave some to a german shepherd I hadback in the 80s, and he was messed up for 3 days.

I was going to try and cook a hamburger with an 1/8 of weed in it.

I couldn't eat it, and gave it to the dog.

He was messed up for 3 days. Slobbering, Drooling, Staggering.

I took him to the vet, and the vet couldn't figure out what was wrong, but in 3 days he was ok. I also never told the vet I gave the dog weed.

IMHO is stupid, and irresponsible to give an animal weed.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

I give my dogs leaves and she'll eat roaches and get trashed and I'll give her raw half g of weed and she loves it. Only really ever gets lit off the roaches but a half g on a 60lb American Staffordshire that's overly active calms her down nothing crazy but just right


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Don't give dog weed.
> 
> I gave some to a german shepherd I hadback in the 80s, and he was messed up for 3 days.
> 
> ...


Because you decarbed the weed while cooking it intensifying it like a mother fucker. My same dog has eaten .5g of shatter and was just tired and not even really bad because it's not decarbed. Raw weed is different than shit that's been decarbed


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh ya and I'm licensed in Florida as a CVT still and have worked in and run 2 animal hospitals over the past 8 years  not irresponsible if your smarter than the shit your working with


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 23, 2016)

@lahadaextranjera has had good success using with dogs. @Afgan King I had a dog that would delicately pick the roaches out of the ashtray. his eyes would be red as heck and he'd sleep all day, lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 23, 2016)

Villa said:


> MY OPINION....
> I love my animals way to much to drug them. Anyone who does this is a worthless piece of shit in my eyes.


Who's a worthless piece of shit? I fixed my neighbours dog with my oil and the vet drugs were making her bald!! So before you go accusing others of bs maybe YOU should consider that animals need CARE more than LOVE and I bet you've never healed an animal like this!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 23, 2016)

See ignorance is all. The people in this thread frowning on it sound like the same old fellers I have coffee with on sunday mornings...they never research anything, they hear one bad experience or had one and their mind is set. Saddens me really that people on a cannabis site dont know that weed is just as good of a medicine for their pet (in small doses) is as good for them. Wake up people


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2016)

If I was qualified to diagnose that an dog.. or any animal could/would possibly benefit from CBD/THC I would be the 1st to use it.

I'm not qualified, and anyone that doesn't have credentials ect, is only experimenting.

Also is rare that a dog, or most mammal will die from an OD.

Another thing.

I had a small Pitbull named Minerva. ( MINI ) 27lbs Adult. Smallest PB Ive ever seen.

If there was weed laying around it was GONE.... And she would follow the joint around the room sniffing the smoke. I didn't discourage her.

My friend and I went and got some pretty good outdoor stuff ( 1/4 oz ) off a friend out in the country in the early 80s, and when we came back into town, we stopped at the grocery store, and we left Mini, in the car, and my friend put the weed under the front seat.

Needless to say she ate all of it, and never even seemed to get a buzz off of it really. Didn't get sick ect. I'm sure because no fat was involved to help it cross over.

But I'm not a proponent on introducing treatments, especially to possibly sick animals, and not have basic scientific evidence about what I'm doing. And not from just word of mouth.

Some things can heal regardless of the treatment, and if animal being treated with ect, the animal may heal in spite of the treatment. Some things just run their course, and when people treat something, and this phenomena happens, they can attribute it to what theyre doing. Which isn't scientific.

Im also not saying something might/might not work. Only unless youre positive.

Youre/Me/I/We are experimenting/guessing.


Just because something works on a human, doesn't mean its good for a dog.

Humans can eat chocolate... Chocolate can kill a dog.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 24, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If I was qualified to diagnose that an dog.. or any animal could/would possibly benefit from CBD/THC I would be the 1st to use it.
> 
> *I'm not qualified, and anyone that doesn't have credentials ect, is only experimenting.*
> 
> ...


A point that I missed in my last post...

I discussed this with my vet, how CBD could be of great benefit and how I wanted my FIV cat to get back up to 8 weeks with his injections, not every 5 weeks which they'd been reduced to as his body built immunity against them.

She told me to go ahead and wrote down notes on what I'd said to do her own research. In no amount of time my cat was heavier and made it to 8 weeks. She's told me to carry on. She even looked up Canna Pet etc. 

So if pet medicine companies already exist, where CBD has been certified for animal use, IS IT REALLY an experiment after all? My vet had been so impressed by my results that she even wanted another cat with FIV to go on it!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2016)

Ugh


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ugh





Corso312 said:


> all it does it knock them out for hours ..it will provide zero relief for any medical problem..


I think thc and/cbd easily provide palliative relief for pets, probably much more than that though as lahada has witnessed.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I think thc and/cbd easily provide palliative relief for pets, probably much more than that though as lahada has witnessed.


I don't feel like an actual intelligent post.. Late ain't slept in, idk not today or last night and on a lot of drugs...

But it's very dif in pets than humans. We don't have the same pharmacology.

Pets have died, have od'd..
Your a cat guy. Thc if I remember right is many times more potent..30fold
Than humans.
And their body weight is a tenth of ours. 100mg gets you high... 10mg would get you high if you weighed that amount. That's not including the potency dif.. A mere 1mg will fuck up a cat



Thc is only a partial agonist in humans providing much of the safety. Eventually it takes up more space than activating. Its a full agonist in your pet. With similar side effects as the other full agonists.. The classic jwh for example

Its not just oh its weed it's natural it's a cure all for anything I could eat this whole pan of cookies and just fall asleep.




Any one of you dosing your pet. Without thorough research and understanding of the pharmacology. Is being an irresponsible owner and if up to me you would not have said pet

Might be a harsh stance. But they don't have the choice you do


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

I follow what you're saying about dosing and how micro amounts take the animal into the zone. The rest I have to reread and think about.

I've lived through nursing a geriatric dog until age 19 and figured anything that would help him get some relief was a blessing. I've never given a pet oil, but in super micro doses I'm not opposed. Just vape into the ear and my old boy would immediately start licking his lips afterwords. I'm sure that was a signal that he was excited to get a slight break from his pain.


----------



## tfinger48 (Jul 15, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Studies show that cannabis can and often does cause animals to die. Aside from the obvious implications of drugging an animal, you got to ask yourself, would you drug a baby the same way? Both a Baby and an Animal do not have a choice if you drug them, both will react with confusion and resent. Sure animals can be taught to like smoke but your exposing them to inhalant toxins and no animal on earth will willing do that to themselves. It's basic self preservation. Smell smoke, run away. If your teach an animal to like smoke then you should be shot and your animals taken away from you.


I made an account just to say PLEASE shut the fuck up


----------



## Ovah (Jul 17, 2021)

tfinger48 said:


> I made an account just to say PLEASE shut the fuck up


9 years later


----------

